# Picking a stallion



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

#1) is a Morgan named BDM Border Ryder- cremello
#2) Redbuds Blue Moon (Connemara)- black
#3) Fiontar Mac Tire (Connemara)-cremello
#4) Sparrows Zeus (Connemara)- smoky black 
#5) Majestic Dakota (sport pony)- pinto
#6) Doubly Bubbly- Friesian/saddlebred/pony - Champange










#7) Milky way (cremello)


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Where are the pictures of the mare and her paperwork to see her strength and weaknesses?
Only once the mares information is known, with her pictures would a attempt to find a suitable stud start.
You need complimentary to her and although each of those horses is nice as they stand, combines with what your mare brings to the breeding shed can have a huge difference in outcome.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Since you like so many, I'd start by ruling some out. The 1st Morgan has a right front hoof that is quite a bit taller than the right one. Since club hooves can be genetic, I'd avoid that one unless you could see photos of his progeny and they had nicely balanced hooves.
The 4th horse, black Connemara has an even more pronounced club-type hoof on the front right. It appears to have some kind of creative shoeing applied. That's something you manage if a horse happens to end up with it, but I would avoid breeding a horse with a pronounced hoof issue like that unless there was a way to prove it could not be passed on.

The 3rd horse, cremello Connemara has a rather straight hind end, and I would avoid that too in case the mare made it worse - it could lead to soundness issues. I'd also avoid the Friesian cross. They have many genetic problems and especially since it is a cross, the unknowns that could show up might be very bad. They can even carry a dwarfism gene.
I take it you like certain colors, but I'd look at hooves and conformation first since you can't ride the color (unless you want a pretty pasture pet).


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

What is your goal? Eventing, dressage, hunter jumper? For me, when looking at a stallion I start with which one's conformation I like the best. Then I watch videos of his movement. Find showing results and then make sure he has offspring that can perform well in the sport of my choice.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Breeding a cross you just don't know what is going to be passed gene wise. Also need to see pics of mare and know breeding on her before an opinion would be considered. Basically #2 and maybe #7 depending on whether he is a cross or not. The crosses I am not saying rule out totally. If they have been used on similar types to your mare and throw specific traits consistently then worth looking at.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Without seeing your mare I'd vote for 3, 4 or 7

I'd also want to see more photos facing towards the front horse and towards the back of the horse plus videos of the horse under saddle (if applicable) and correctly controlled on the lunge so I could see how it moves
I also like to see a horse run up in hand towards, past and away from the camera


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm familiar with Fiontar Mac Tire (#4). By all reports he's a calm but very athletic horse/large pony (not sure where he is exactly, height-wise) who produces nice, level-headed foals. Here's some video of him at the Royal:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally I would rule out 1,3,6 and 7 because I dislike pink skinned horses. 

I do not dislike 2 but he is shallow through his quarters. He has a good front end but that isn't the engine. 

Cannot really tell a lot about 4 very poor picture. He looks long in the back.

I do like the coloured horse.

All,in all I would want to see them moving especially directly away from and then to me to see how straight their action is.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

SteadyOn said:


> I'm familiar with Fiontar Mac Tire (#4)


Whoops, I meant #3! Too late to edit.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I too, really dislike pink-skinned horses. But clearly you do. And I also will echo that color should be the very least concern when choosing a horse, unless it is a color with health issues attached (which pink-skinned horses do have). 

If all those horses were a uniform brown, and all I could go on was the photos presented ...

#1) is a Morgan named BDM Border Ryder- cremello Like his front end a lot, want to see that hoof in more pics, hard to judge rear, looks like a short hip from this angle
#2) Redbuds Blue Moon (Connemara)- black overall also very nice, good shoulder assembly, is his throatlatch thick? 
#3) Fiontar Mac Tire (Connemara)-cremello possibly best of the lot. If you want a jumper this would be the guy, or #2
#4) Sparrows Zeus (Connemara)- smoky black all I see on this horse is the tack.
#5) Majestic Dakota (sport pony)- pinto do not like the straight shoulder and pasterns on this horse. Very different in type than the previous ones. Is 'sport pony' a breed? 
#6) Doubly Bubbly- Friesian/saddlebred/pony - Champange Looks like a grade horse who would make a nice gelding. Would never breed to a grade stallion, period.
#7) What I can see of the small pic I like.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Personally I would rule out 1,3,6 and 7 because I dislike pink skinned horses.
> 
> I do like the coloured horse.



The skin under the white on a horse with white pattern is pink and burns. The skin on a double dilute (cremello, perlino, smokey cream or other dilutions that effect skin) does have some melanin and some protective measure so not as bad as pink under white - some horses burn then "tan" and others may have some sensitive spots but not like a pinto. The double dilutes will pass only one dilution gene so if bred to a horse without dilution you will have a diluted coat (palomino, buckskin) but not the diluted skin. 



Breeding to a pinto then you can have different amounts of expression from very minimal to basically one large white spot that covers the horse (maximum white) . Those white horses can burn and some burn severely. Especially around eyes and noses - anywhere the coat is thin and exposed fully.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like #2 the best, followed by #3 and possibly #7 (such a small pic it's hard to compare).

I think the pinto is very fine boned. #1 his high/low on his front feet and I don't like his hind end as much. The horse saddled with all the ribbons.......can't really judge him conformationally all tacked up like that. All I can really see is he has a pretty flat croup.

I'm surprised #2 got some criticism, I think he's my favorite of the bunch. I can't really fault him much.

I should also add that it's really hard to judge a horse form a single photo. Just from experience taking photos of my own horses, I know that just a slight difference in the angle of the photo can make the horse look better or worse than he really is. 

PS. The attraction I think with the cremes is that they pretty much guarantee color, not that you are going to get a foal that is pink skinned as they are. But I'm not even taking color into account. Otherwise the pinto would definitely be near the top if I was just picking the flashiest horse. I'm trying to pick what I think is the best conformationally........like a hypothetical halter class.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

What's your goal here? Without knowing what you're looking for, I can't recommend a stud.

I will say that conformationally, I really REALLY like number 2. He's built nice and yes, boring color, but he's a looker just the same. But what's he done? Why do you like these horses? Bloodlines? Ability? I definitely wouldn't breed to anything grade, and I would be extremely hesitant to breed to anything that doesn't have some accomplishments under his belt. Whatever you're trying to get, pick a stud that stamps his babies the way you want. 

-- Kai


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The #1 horse is a very pretty mover and has a nice form over jumps, but the videos were short so not a lot to go on. I'm not certain his hooves are a problem or not. I looked at some other pictures and the farrier may be leaving him high heeled. I would definitely want more pictures of his feet. 

The #2 horse is my 2nd favorite. The only problem with him is that he is still young and hasn't proven himself. His sire (Wildwych Eclipse) was a very good cross country jumper, but he passed away. 

The #3 horse is my personal favorite but in some of the videos he looks rather spooky. 

The #7 horse is another younger stallion. He has nice movement like many of the German Riding ponies, but I'm slightly concerned with DSLD in the breed. There was another German Riding Pony I really liked but you could tell he was afflicted.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

4horses said:


> The #1 horse is a very pretty mover and has a nice form over jumps, but the videos were short so not a lot to go on. I'm not certain his hooves are a problem or not. I looked at some other pictures and the farrier may be leaving him high heeled. I would definitely want more pictures of his feet.
> 
> The #2 horse is my 2nd favorite. The only problem with him is that he is still young and hasn't proven himself. His sire (Wildwych Eclipse) was a very good cross country jumper, but he passed away.
> 
> ...


Are you going to answer any of the questions the various people asked in this thread?


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

1st one


----------

